# My Old Persian . . .



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2014)

Sometime ago when I was working with Robert Flynt to make my Persian knife, I mentioned that I wanted a Persian style because that's one of the knives I remembered dad giving me to use when we went fishing all the time. Never in my wildest dreams did I think he still had it. I was organizing some of his tools recently and opened one of the many boxes of stuff he has stored and if was full of knives. My heart skipped a beat when I was digging through about half way and found it. Here it is next to one of my Flynts . . . . 



 

It's pretty easy to tell how that shape stuck with me all through the decades. And it's funny how we get attached to things.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 5, 2014)

What a joy to find a keepsake like that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 5, 2014)

Who made a handle on that persian from Robert? I dont recall seeing a thread. Have i been diving too many hours?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Who made a handle on that persian from Robert? I dont recall seeing a thread. Have i been diving too many hours?



No such thing as diving too much. Diving too little is the problem in my case. 

http://woodbarter.com/threads/my-flynt-packard-knives-are-finished.14976/ :-)


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2014)

Tom look at post #16 in that thread. 

Don't worry I do stuff like that all the time.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 5, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tom look at post #16 in that thread.
> 
> Don't worry I do stuff like that all the time.



UH - OH!! Hey Tom what oxygen mix are you using in your tanks?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> UH - OH!! Hey Tom what oxygen mix are you using in your tanks?



No tanks he's a freediver. Must have experienced shallow water blackout one too many times.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Molokai (Dec 5, 2014)

Kevin said:


> No tanks he's a freediver. Must have experienced shallow water blackout one too many times.


Thats not possible because my ass is always sticking out of the water.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Strider (Dec 8, 2014)

LOL rascals!
I like the blade shape. Today, we're all under the western influece, straight back, drop point, bowies etc etc...we, I guess, forgot that these babies were used during the centuries ;)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 8, 2014)

Kevin, I believe Shrade makes a blade style like your keepsake and Bear is now making one very similar to Shrades. Great looking old style.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

